# Prince of Persia:The two Thrones speed issue.



## corrosion1051 (May 14, 2008)

I have previously played and finished this game 3 times during which i never had any problems. I then upgraded my computer and now... over a year later, i install PoP3:T2T just fine but when i try to play the game it only works occasionally and when it does work the speed of the game is threw the roof. I have done everything i could think of to fix this issue but i just cant figure it out.. Any help would be wonderful.:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, welcome to TSF. 

Through the roof? As in it's too fast?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

CPU Killer allows you to slow down old games that run too quickly on new computers. *http://www.cpukiller.com/awards.html*


----------



## corrosion1051 (May 14, 2008)

i have tried CPU killer.. it just made my game really run really twitchy. the game speed was still the same (really fast) it just twiched from place to place. And yes through the roof means really fast. Like im alwayse in turbo/super fast mode. please if there is anybody else out there with an ideah i would love it.


----------



## SydneyBlake008 (Dec 27, 2007)

I also have this installed on a high-end machine, and I figured out the solution.

This applies if you have a multi-core (core 2 duo, quad, etc). Basically, your machine is sending all processors to Prince of Persia, which in a way overloads the game with memory. What results is the game moving too fast--inappropriate for a game like this.

What you want to do is this: While you're in the game (main menu), switch out the the task manager (ctrl-alt-del). Go to Processes, and find Prince of Persia (I think it is called POP3.exe). Right click, and choose "Set Affinity..." All of your processors should be checked. Uncheck all of them except CPU 0 (if you have a quad-core, keep CPU 1 checked as well). Exit the task manager and return to the game. 

That should have fixed the issue. Lemme know if it does not.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Force V-Sync "on" in your Nvdia or ATI control panel.


----------



## moronperson920 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok im having this same problem and neither setting the affinity or cpukiller is working, help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download and install WinlauncherXP
open the software, browse for the game file and select it, go to SMP and unmark all the cores except for core 1
try to launch the game (keep winlauncherxp running)


----------



## moronperson920 (Dec 31, 2008)

it says the download link has expired, lemme try to find it somewhere else

EDIT: ok it like half worked, its about half the speed as before but in the opening right after the cinematic the video is faster than the audio. and it also twitches now


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried Aus-Karlos' suggestion about enabling VSync?

This limits the framerates to match the refresh rate of your monitor. 60fps for LCD monitors, slightly higher for old CRT monitors.


----------



## moronperson920 (Dec 31, 2008)

no i havent, how do i do that?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go into your graphics card control panel and set VSync to 'On'. Depending on which card you have, this might be called 'Force On' or 'Enabled'. This will over-ride the in-game VSync setting if Prince Of Persia has one.


----------

